# Question for CPL holders going to Canada



## Snocross418 (Feb 16, 2006)

Going to Canada. I know! No gun, but should you declare you hold a CPL permit at the border???


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

I would not unless they ask.


----------



## Snocross418 (Feb 16, 2006)

SNAREMAN said:


> I would not unless they ask.


 
Don't ask, don't tell is always best...

Thanks


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

Good advice, unless you want an hour or so delay.:evil:


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

It's none of their damn business!!!!!!!!Period!!!!!!!!


----------



## 45/70fan (May 29, 2005)

Why would you even want to think of telling the Canadian Gov't. As long as you don't have a weapon your complying with their law, nothing more,nothing less is necessary. 
I would venture to say that if you even mentioned being a gun owner your life would be miserable for an hour or more then you get to put your vehicle back together.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

If it weren't for canuks, canada wouldn't be a bad place


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

No need to declare that you have a CPL when crossing borders. You are not carrying at the time. It is not technically a law enforcement encountering.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

bigcountrysg said:


> It is not technically a law enforcement encountering.


Try telling Border Patrol officers that they are not law enforcement.

It actually is a good question. I doubt that any CPL holder has to tell the Canadian officials at the crossing about the CPL. But, coming back and dealing the CPB people makes it an interesting point.


----------



## 45/70fan (May 29, 2005)

> ...But, coming back and dealing the CPB people makes it an interesting point.


Michigan law only requires you notify if you actually have a concealed pistol, since your coming back from Canada and supposedly didn't not take a pistol into Canada you shouldn't be bringing one back. That said, if you are bringing a pistol into the US that you didn't take out then I wouldn't worry too much about Michigan law because the Feds will be all over you for importing without a license. Not to mention the Canadian Gov't wanting to talk to you about transporting/acquiring/concealing a pistol without licensure.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

45/70fan said:


> Michigan law only requires you notify if you actually have a concealed pistol, since your coming back from Canada and supposedly didn't not take a pistol into Canada.....


I had forgot about that point.

But, BP officers should still be considered law enforcement so treat them accordingly. Do not declare since there is no carried pistol but keep in the back of your mind that they are law enforcement and have more powers than local or state law enforcement.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I am sure they all ready know you have one ,,look at the computer screen when the put your name in ,,they have a lot of information on you.or at least they do on me things I forgot about,,that happened 30 years ago


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

roger23 said:


> I am sure they all ready know you have one ,,look at the computer screen when the put your name in ,,they have a lot of information on you.or at least they do on me things I forgot about,,that happened 30 years ago


What he said. Just like when you get pulled over by the local cops they run your license and get all the info on you. I'm sure that the border guys have access to even more info than the local boys, since its a Border crossing.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

If they do check you plates or license, they'll already know. And yes, they are all LEO's.

I think a CPL on your record actually looks good too though. I've never had a hard time taking a long gun into Canada too BTW. Just go in, get a background check (if they want to check), paperwork stamped and you're gone within 20 minutes.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

45/70fan said:


> Michigan law only requires you notify if you actually have a concealed pistol, since your coming back from Canada and supposedly didn't not take a pistol into Canada you shouldn't be bringing one back. That said, if you are bringing a pistol into the US that you didn't take out then I wouldn't worry too much about Michigan law because the Feds will be all over you for importing without a license. Not to mention the Canadian Gov't wanting to talk to you about transporting/acquiring/concealing a pistol without licensure.


 I thought you had to tell an officer you had a CPL even if you weren't carrying at the time. You might want to check on that before you come back into the U.S.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I know this is off the topic, but we went Caribou hunting and as we crossed into Canada they asked do you have any firearms, tobacco etc. the guy driving panicked and said we have guns, lots of them. needless to say they told us to pull over and come inside, the driver said they told him to bring in our firearms. You should have seen the look on their faces when we started pulling out our rifles and walking across to the inspection station..LOL
They stopped us made us put them away and go inside. I thought we were in for a big problem, but they were good about it and even laughed at what it looked like to see a bunch of armed yahoo's walking across the parking lot. :yikes:


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

glockman55 said:


> I thought you had to tell an officer you had a CPL even if you weren't carrying at the time. You might want to check on that before you come back into the U.S.


No you don't. They know that you have a CPL as soon as they do a ID check.
http://michigan.gov/msp/1,1607,7-123-1591_3503_4654-10941--,00.html


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

glockman55 said:


> I thought you had to tell an officer you had a CPL even if you weren't carrying at the time. You might want to check on that before you come back into the U.S.


No, the law requires you to disclose if you are carrying....


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

glockman55 said:


> I thought you had to tell an officer you had a CPL even if you weren't carrying at the time. You might want to check on that before you come back into the U.S.


http://legislature.mi.gov/doc.aspx?mcl-28-425f

says only if carrying when encountering law enforcment.


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

To avoid hassel and aggravation and a possible beat down, I would just tell the guy I have a CPL, but I am not carrying at this time. Because if he takes your license back to the car, runs your name and it says you have a CPL and you havent said anything to him, he will assume you ARE carrying and then your in for some serious S&*$ when he comes back to your car. I gaurentee he will be calling in backup cars ASAP and have you out of the car spread eagle on the ground in a heart beat. His personel safety depends on him acting in a certain way during traffic stops and they will not take chances. Can't blame them either IMO


----------

